# Audi Lane Assist on the MK3



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Interested to know opinions from those who have this feature, I have never had it.
It is going to be a "Sold Order Only" $650 option here, gut feeling is it is not worth it.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It was on a TTS I test drove and I have to say it was appreciated - there are quite a few roads in ye olde England that are very narrow - even on duel and triple lane roads - take the A1 coming into London for example which is pretty cosy. Something like this would at least help in those situations - but for the North American big roads and grid systems - I doubt there is much need.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The missus has just got a Juke with it and although it seems to work quite well I think its probably more of a gimmick. 
If you can't be bothered to glance at your side mirror before changing lanes then I doubt you'd notice the illuminated warning light next to the mirror either.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> The missus has just got a Juke with it and although it seems to work quite well I think its probably more of a gimmick.
> If you can't be bothered to glance at your side mirror before changing lanes then I doubt you'd notice the illuminated warning light next to the mirror either.


Zephyr, I think what you are describing in Audi jargon is "Audi Side Assist", which is a different feature. That I do have on my A5, like you I thought it was a gimmick but have come to really appreciate the feature.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes you're right can_quatto. But she does have lane assist as well. 
On narrow twisty UK roads you often cut across the white line in the road and that sets off the warning ping, which can get quite annoying after while.
Now I would imagine that where you are the roads are much wider and straighter and go on for a hell of lot longer. Consequently there is probably more chance or your levels of concentration waning and in such circumstances it would be very useful.


----------



## iamelliot (Oct 30, 2012)

I have active lane assist on mine. it's fairly useful but not a game changer - it doesn't really pick up the lines too much on single carriageways (at least where I am) but it's good on motorways. It doesn't ping - instead it just steers you back into your lane. if you actually want to override it you can steer through it.

I tried it on a quiet bit of motorway and it pretty much steered itself around a bend * - though after that an alert comes up telling you to stop messing about. Impressive, if a bit scary. in theory, that + cruise control and the collision stuff would have the makings of a self driving car.

*(boring disclaimer bit - of course whilst keeping an eye out and keeping my hands on the wheel)


----------



## Geoffa30 (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone having problems with active lane assist on their TTS?

Mine wasn't activated when I picked up the car. I assumed it was possible to switch it on and off. I then get in the car about two weeks after delivery and it was on. Worked for about a week and has been off ever since. Cannot find anyway of switching it back on. Any ideas?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have lane assist on my TTS and to be honest I have switched it off. Sure it kinda works nicely and does what it's supposed to do but I'm not a fan. I think it's probably useful if you do a lot of miles on the motorway but other than that it's nice but I wouldn't pay for it if it wasn't bundled in with other goodies I wanted. Also you can't change lanes easily without indicating when it's on. It will tug at the wheel to pull you back in the lane. If you indicate to change lanes however it appears to turn off briefly.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Used mine once and that was enough tbh.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldn't get lane assist... pretty useless IMHO. Side assist is OK though as it's less intrusive.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

To enable the lane assist you just press the button on the indicator stalk. You'll then get the lanes icon on your display...


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

The offending button:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats the one...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I was thinking, if I cut a bit the corner like in a mountain road with the lane assist active, will it vibrate and try to keep the lane every time?


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Only if it can figure out the lines/etc. You can make it show on the dash when it think it can see lines either side. It doesnt always see the lines. If it does, it will cut in unless switched off. So it can kick-in with your scenario.
I dont find it that much of a problem, but I wont pay for it (even though I kinda did when it came equipped on a TTS). 
If your trying to drive across a line, your usually putting more pressure on the wheel anyway so it isnt as noticable. When Im not trying to cross a line, my effort on turning the wheel is less so I notice it more when its doing as it should.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it will steer the wheel to return in lane if you're are crossing a line, so I meant the pressure on the wheel will be more, isn't?!
I'm wouldn't pay too but it's built in my car


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Pressure is the wrong word. If you attempt to cross a line (or whatever the car has decided is its boundary) without indicating then the wheel will resist your turn input and attempt to steer against you. It's easily overcome though with a touch more force. The car then gives up and the wheel vibrates to let you know you've done a bad thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Think I will be switching that straight off, sounds more annoying than anything.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Had my TTS for just over three weeks and have had a few long journeys where I tested lane assist. It is useful but does not always seem to work, I think it is a useful feature but shame it is not more reliable. I leave it switched on.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

placeborick said:


> Think I will be switching that straight off, sounds more annoying than anything.


I used it once out of curiosity. If it's standard on your car, forget it. If you're thinking of specing it, forget it.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I use it, but if I had to choose if add as optional, I wouldn't have chosen.

It happens that sometime even with regular stripes, the system doesn't recognize them, but I hate the fact that after 10 seconds, I have to take the steering wheel again!


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

It's handy if you're trying to stay in lane while rolling a ***.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

I reckon the less you change lane on the motorway the better - stick in the middle lane unless you're doing less than the limit. Simples.

I'd be interested in the AEB technology - auto emergency brake- when you're about hit something. This prevents accidents - I just wonder whether it's too intrusive. For example, if I'm driving along a narrow winding country lane will it hit the brake when I go round a corner. I think it probably would. But Audi don't offer it anyway.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I used it for the first time on Sunday night coming back from Heathrow. There was thick fog in parts, particularly on the A303 and I actually found it a godsend. I won't use it generally, but in thick fog it's easy to find yourself straying which can be bloody dangerous! And it works really well.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> I reckon the less you change lane on the motorway the better - stick in the middle lane unless you're doing less than the limit. Simples.


You're one of those... :roll:


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, seriously, middle lane hogs should be pulled over and have their cars instantly confiscated from them. If you want to cruise at the speed limit then the inside lane is the only place for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

AdamA9 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon the less you change lane on the motorway the better - stick in the middle lane unless you're doing less than the limit. Simples.
> ...


Lol! I was going to say something along those lines but thought I'd wait for someone else to cast off first.... :wink:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

this morning with heavy rain before the dawn, In the motorway I often had the active the external line of the road (which is most important in these cases) but the central dotted line didn't show up because of the rain..
anyway I like it everyday more! I only want a longer time without hands on the steering wheel (maybe vag? I didn't think it before now ahah)


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

So what's it like in pea soup fog... that would b a lifesaver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Got the option, never used it really. I tested it only during my second test drive of the car and it felt very weird when correcting - like a jolt in the steering wheel and the bizarre sensation someone else was in control - Spooky I say!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> If you want to cruise at the speed limit then the inside lane is the only place for you!


You're basically saying that if someone is intent on keeping to the limit they should spend their time ducking in and out of the inside lane overtaking lorries. Since lane-changing is about the most dangerous manoeuvre you do on the motorway that's a recipe for more accidents. You should try to change lane as little as possible.

ST tested a Tesla with this type of lane assist technology and found it wasn't 100% reliable. The idea is that you indicate before you change lane and then turn the wheel. If it's not clear to change lane the car prevents you from doing it. The trouble was that if there was a car coming up quickly in the outside lane the cameras didn't always detect it. And if they're going to make it completely safe the cameras need to look quite a long way back and also estimate the speed of the car behind - just like a human does when he looks in the mirror. It's then got to get the balance right and not be too cautious and frustrating the driver so much he just turns it off.

I still like the AEB technology though if they can get it to work in all environments - which it doesn't seem to yet.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> You're basically saying that if someone is intent on keeping to the limit they should spend their time ducking in and out of the inside lane overtaking lorries. Since lane-changing is about the most dangerous manoeuvre you do on the motorway that's a recipe for more accidents. You should try to change lane as little as possible.


You obviously need re-educating on the rules of the Highway code,Quote:

Lane discipline (rules 264 to 266)
Rule 264
"You should always drive in the left-hand lane when the road ahead is clear. If you are overtaking a number of slower-moving vehicles, you should return to the left-hand lane as soon as you are safely past. Slow-moving or speed-restricted vehicles should always remain in the left-hand lane of the carriageway unless overtaking. You MUST NOT drive on the hard shoulder except in an emergency or if directed to do so by the police, traffic officers in uniform or by signs"

To suggest otherwise is an arrogant gesture of ignorance :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You're basically saying that if someone is intent on keeping to the limit they should spend their time ducking in and out of the inside lane overtaking lorries. Since lane-changing is about the most dangerous manoeuvre you do on the motorway that's a recipe for more accidents. You should try to change lane as little as possible.
> ...


The right way is somewhere between the two. You see some drivers overtake and pull in and then 10 seconds later pull out again to overtake. On the other hand some drivers will sit in the middle lane performing an overtaking maneuver that takes them 10 minutes. Neither is correct.
Its all about observation, anticipation and consideration for other road users. The Highway Code is your guide on how to do all that safely.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I honestly think the safest place to be on the motorway is in the fast lane at higher speeds.

Less time dodging people that aren't confident enough to be on the motorway, lorries and lane hoggers. *edit and fecking caravans :lol:


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

placeborick said:


> I honestly think the safest place to be on the motorway is in the fast lane at higher speeds.
> 
> Less time dodging people that aren't confident enough to be on the motorway, lorries and lane hoggers. *edit and fecking caravans :lol:


I've had more than my fair share of scary moments of either blind or arrogant muppets pulling into the fast lane sub 50mph about a car or so length ahead...

Worse still is on the German autobhans, where the locals are fine, it's the number of Belgium's who see you steaming along & pull out at the last minute without a care in the world, giving you the who do u think you are glare. Been used to it for years, but now have the go-pro active just in case...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

leopard said:


> Lane discipline (rules 264 to 266)
> Rule 264
> "You should always drive in the left-hand lane when the road ahead is clear. If you are overtaking a number of slower-moving vehicles, you should return to the left-hand lane as soon as you are safely past. Slow-moving or speed-restricted vehicles should always remain in the left-hand lane of the carriageway unless overtaking. You MUST NOT drive on the hard shoulder except in an emergency or if directed to do so by the police, traffic officers in uniform or by signs"
> 
> To suggest otherwise is an arrogant gesture of ignorance :?


That's what was written in the Highway Code many years ago when motorways were first invented. It works fine if you're driving on a motorway without much traffic - as they used to be many years ago - and that's the way I drive on the very rare occasions (late at night or early in the morning) when there's little traffic.

The trouble is that most of motorway driving now is on motorways that are busy. In these conditions it's very difficult, when you're doing 70mph or more, to keep returning to the inside lane at every opportunity for four reasons:
- You're maximising your lane changing (which is more dangerous than staying in lane)
- You tend to get boxed in behind slow moving traffic and have to slow down
- The effect is to have traffic moving at very different speeds in one lane which is less safe than separating faster moving traffic and slower moving traffic
- It's also not an efficient way to use motorway space so it increases congestion.

And, of course, if you're driving on a packed motorway then the best thing to do is to stay in lane.

Fundamentally the Highway Code is out of date.


----------

